# Automatenfall



## siegener19 (1 August 2013)

Hallo,

wollte gerne fragen was Automatenfall bedeutet und was das für Konsequenzen hat. Es ist die Rede von Automatenfall 24VDC oder 230VAC. Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Grüße


----------



## Sprungmarke (1 August 2013)

*Glaskugel auspack*
Höchstwahrscheinlich ist dann irgendwo der Strom weg und irgendwas funktioniert nicht mehr....
Ein paar weitere Angaben wären sehr schön!


----------



## hucki (1 August 2013)

Also in unseren Breiten versteht man darunter, das ein Sicherungsautomat ausgelöst hat.


PS: Über Zusatzkontakte an den Automaten kann man dieses der SPS mitteilen und so auf den Ausfall von Stromkreisen reagieren.


----------



## siegener19 (1 August 2013)

Weiß jetzt auch nicht. Ich habe im Schaltplan an den SPS-Eingängen das gelesen und deswegen meine Frage.


----------



## Larzerus (1 August 2013)

Dann wird das wohl die Zustand der einzelnen Sicherungsautomaten sein.
Also der Hilftskontakt der sagt Sicherung ist EIN oder AUS.


----------



## borromeus (1 August 2013)

siegener19 schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt auch nicht. Ich habe im Schaltplan an den SPS-Eingängen das gelesen und deswegen meine Frage.



Ist in Deinem Fall vermutlich eine Serienschaltung der 24V DC LSS auf einen Eingang sowie dasselbe für die 230V AC LSS.
Der Stromlaufplan sollte aber Auskunft geben können.


----------



## siegener19 (1 August 2013)

Ok, bedanke mich bei euch.


----------

